# Our Micro "BigFoot" Rupes



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Guys,

We have had our Rupes delivery in today with the MKII LHR15's and LHR21's but we also got a delivery of the keyrings too which are now up on the site.

I thought I would share them here for the guys who may not have seen them being posted up on Instagram and Facebook today.










Heres a link - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/rupes-bigfoot-keyring


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

£4 for shipping 2 at £2.99 each is a bit ridiculous!!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

We have found most people have bought other things tonight to go with the keyring which has bought the cost of carriage down considerably. The guys who spent over £50 got it carriage free. 

Unfortunately, whilst I realise that the cost of carriage is a bone of contention and yes I agree that £4.00 is alot. All our postage is done in bulk and not just stuck in a jiffy bag and taken to the post office with stamps on. This means that guys who order up to a kilo or two pay the same as a single keyring. With the amount of orders we process it would be counter productive to do it any other way and it would lead to order delays which no one wants! Bear in mind you can order more items for that same £4.00 

We do also try to keep the costs of products down and offer you guys discount codes on forums. We strive to keep everything in stock and ship the same day up to 2pm. Its difficult sometimes to always do the right thing... But we try... We really do.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

They are very cute - even the O/H wants one. May have to peruse the rest of your wares to see what other stuff I don't need.. but want..:thumb:


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

mrs won't let me buy a new one - says there is nothing wrong with my current one 

so i just bought one of these instead - i'll show her !!!!


----------



## seaneyb (Mar 26, 2009)

Clean and Shiny said:


> We have found most people have bought other things tonight to go with the keyring which has bought the cost of carriage down considerably. The guys who spent over £50 got it carriage free.
> 
> Unfortunately, whilst I realise that the cost of carriage is a bone of contention and yes I agree that £4.00 is alot. All our postage is done in bulk and not just stuck in a jiffy bag and taken to the post office with stamps on. This means that guys who order up to a kilo or two pay the same as a single keyring. With the amount of orders we process it would be counter productive to do it any other way and it would lead to order delays which no one wants! Bear in mind you can order more items for that same £4.00
> 
> We do also try to keep the costs of products down and offer you guys discount codes on forums. We strive to keep everything in stock and ship the same day up to 2pm. Its difficult sometimes to always do the right thing... But we try... We really do.


Completely agree C&S, even selling the smallest of items cost a minimum of £2.80 for second class or £3.30 for first class. People also don't take into consideration the cost for packaging as well. I say its a fair price we're all tied into the RM postal prices for whatever we buy/sell being a trader or just an average consumer and eBay seller.

It's easy to spend £50 with C&S anyway with their great selection of products. Just bite the bullet and get yourself a payday treat! That way your shipping is FREE.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Clean and Shiny said:


> We have found most people have bought other things tonight to go with the keyring which has bought the cost of carriage down considerably. The guys who spent over £50 got it carriage free.
> 
> Unfortunately, whilst I realise that the cost of carriage is a bone of contention and yes I agree that £4.00 is alot. All our postage is done in bulk and not just stuck in a jiffy bag and taken to the post office with stamps on. This means that guys who order up to a kilo or two pay the same as a single keyring. With the amount of orders we process it would be counter productive to do it any other way and it would lead to order delays which no one wants! Bear in mind you can order more items for that same £4.00
> 
> We do also try to keep the costs of products down and offer you guys discount codes on forums. We strive to keep everything in stock and ship the same day up to 2pm. Its difficult sometimes to always do the right thing... But we try... We really do.


Totally agree with this and tbh £3.90 is just 2nd class signed for these days. The time and packaging included too isn't free. Ill add a couple to my next order. :thumb:


----------



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

when do think we'll start seeing pads come into stock?


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

belly0Jelly said:


> when do think we'll start seeing pads come into stock?


LOL! :buffer::doublesho


----------

